# Custom Tuning



## AAT (Jun 16, 2005)

is there a custom tuning available for 04 Altima 3.5L ?


Thanks,


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Custom Tuning what?


----------



## AAT (Jun 16, 2005)

a custom tune for the computer,


Thanks,


----------



## dkocur (Feb 17, 2004)

There are a couple of piggy-backs that you can purchase and take em to a tuner and have them installed and tuned. SMT-6 and SAFC.

Technosquare will reprogram you're ECU which gives you a little more than the piggybacks (like higher rev limiter, no speed limiter), but it's only quasi-customized to your car. I know of one person who claims they had a bad result going this route.

There's also a new intake / piggyback combination being offered by CP-E.

It's nice to have choices ain't it?


----------



## AAT (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks a lot,


----------



## djliquidice (Apr 29, 2005)

the CP-E MAFci system is a great addition to any NA 3.5


----------



## AAT (Jun 16, 2005)

djliquidice said:


> the CP-E MAFci system is a great addition to any NA 3.5



I am keeping my eyes on it.


Thanks a lot,

PS: Just ordered Hotshots Race Headers and Mossy Exhaust, will dyno the car before and after.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

AAT said:


> I am keeping my eyes on it.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> ...


Post a sound clip of that exhaust set up if you can. Have been considering the mossy cat back myself.


----------



## AAT (Jun 16, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> Post a sound clip of that exhaust set up if you can. Have been considering the mossy cat back myself.


I've installed the Mossy exhaust, the car sounds great.

I will receive the Hotshot headers by end of August, after that will put my stock echaust back to dyno the car, then will put the Mossy and Hotshot exhuast and dyno again.


I will try to get a sound file.


----------



## ProjectAltima (Nov 24, 2003)

I'm really hoping that we can get Unichip to do a plug and play piggy back for us like the did for the 350Z and other newer nissans. The best thing about theirs is that it is upgradable... so say you add headers later on you can get it reprogrammed inexpensively to take advantage of the latest upgrade to your car.

In fact I spoke in length with them today trying to convince them that the demand would be there. Unfortunately they do not feel that the demand is there unless 50 would be purchased at one time before they even do the R&D.

Their website is www.unichip.us their parent company is http://www.dastek.co.za/

They've been around for a very long time overseas, but have just started here in the states.


----------

